
European Commission fines Mastercard €570M - Luc
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-582_en.htm
======
mtgx
You just gotta love Margrethe Vestager. She keeps up the good fight against
corporate greed and crime. Hopefully she'll be re-elected as Commissioner this
year (not unheard of, considering the awful Goettinger was also re-elected a
couple of times, although in different roles).

Also now I know why the recent news about Mastercard stopping service
providers from auto-renewing your payments without your consent felt so
"strange" (like why would they willingly hurt their own revenues like that
_strange_ ). It was most likely a strategic positive PR story to come out
ahead of this news.

